# scared my dd is autistic



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
My DD is 32 months and is not developing as much as the other kids around her the same age. She is having speech therapy and it is pretty  obvious that she doesn't give much eye contact, gets really involved in one thing,  does not answer  questions, only repeats words and never gives kisses or hugs. I have asked what they think is wrong ( I think she is mildly autistic ) but know one will give me a straight answer. I looked on line and autism does seem to match. I,m worrying my self sick, which is not great as I am currently 28wks pregnant. Is there a set of tests  that I can ask for her to have? 
Having said all this she laughs, likes being tickled and seems happy. I just want someone to start helping my DD rather then the lets wait and see approach as we have been waiting and watching now for a year.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you have to bug your GP and HV. I know its a pain but just keep going back till they refer u to a paediatrician. Thats not to say I think anything is definatelty wrong but the fact u feel things arent quite right is reason enough to be refered and either have your mind put at rest or find out something may be wrong. if your GP keeps refusing u could ask them to give you a list of private paeditricians (who will be the same ones u would see on nhs just doing private work) and this alone might encourage him to refer u as they dont like to look stupid if it turns out there is something!
write down the things u think she is behind in or not doing, but hammer home ur instinct. they are supposed to take this into account. at worst they will label u as a ott parent, but so what!
andrea


----------

